# Why has my thread been 'moved'



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys

So I looked in my started threads section and saw that one of them had been moved and I no longer have access to it.

Is there any reason for this?

Where has it gone?

:confused1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh it was the one regarding Jodie Minear. That would help I guess....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It was moved to the Male Animal, but I guess you've already realised that as I just processed your join request.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> It was moved to the Male Animal, but I guess you've already realised that as I just processed your join request.


Many thanks Lorian


----------

